# Questions about Dauphin Island



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been wanting to go give dauphin island a try sometime and was looking for a little direction.Could someone that knows the area tell me where a good ramp is located in the area so i can start making some plans? Any other tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its been 5-6 years since I fished there but there used to be a launch pad on our immediate right as soon as you come off of the bridge. I know that the hurricane tore it up but I don't know if anyone reopened it or not. I quit fooling with the Island because the wind was so much of a factor. But we have gotten some nice fish around the bridge and Little Dauphin Island. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dipster (Apr 21, 2008)

The launch on the right just over the bridge is gated up for condo owners,best bet is Billy Goat Hole,take a left at the water tower and its at the end on the left.Wind is a factor.Gig a few around Little Dauphin and Sand Island every year.Haven't buried the five prong this year yet,but hope to soon.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have heard stories about that area for years so i figured i would make the trip over soon and plunder around and mainly get to know the area a little.Thanks again for the info on the ramps.:letsdrink


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

There are no Flounders around DI oke

BTW There are 2sets of Ramps on the east end of the island


----------



## JG (Apr 8, 2008)

There are 2 ramps at the east end of DI. If you have a bigger boat the first one "billy goat hole" next to the Ferry is the best, but if your boat is a little smaller go on past to "little billy goat hole". It doesn't seem to be as crowded and better parking (if there is such a thing).


----------

